# Can Someone ID This Old Gibson?



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

This Gibson looks old. Serial # is 82751 25. Number is stamped on the neck block and there are no other stamps anywhere else. Would anyone have an idea of the model and year of this Gibson?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there...it looks a helluva like my old Gibson B25 acoustic..._but_...there are a few similar guitars...they also look like the LG series...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, looks a lot like my old B25 which I truly wish I had kept. Does that have any interesting history?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

this is a 1947 L 1 I think


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You may have to look at the bracing ... but I think that nkjanssen may be right ,,
Vintage Guitars Info - Gibson flattop vintage guitar collecting


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like an early 60s J45 or SJ. The adjustable bridge was introduced on those models.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.gibson.com/Files/downloads/bluebook/GibsonSERIALNUMBERS.pdf

Looks like 1962, which means it's likely a J45 since the SJ went square shoulder in 62.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I'd thought a B-25 but the body shape is not right. Pick guard suggests guitar is from the '50's era. Serial number (5digits in 8000 range)suggests its a 1925. Adjustable bridge has ceramic saddle. Top is X braced. Slightly different than the pattern at the site. It has had a crack splinted so has been repaired. The owner is deceased. History is unknown. The bridge is a bolt on but has been glued also. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be like that. The B-25's were a '60's era guitar and unless this guitar was very badly kept it appears much older. I agree with nkjanssen. It's similar to a J-45 but I don't think it is. I suppose there is a possibility that the pick guard may not be original. Tuners are Kluson Deluxe with an oil hole. I removed the ceramic saddle and see damage in that area to the top as though a glue on bridge had been torn off, so it's also possible that the bridge may not be original.

I like your L-1 shorteyus. Must sound good. Is there anywhere one could post short soundclips so we could hear what they sound like?


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

What's the possibility of a 1956 J-45 ADJ ????


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

I think we may be getting somewhere. I think I read the FON number wrong. The first digit may be an S and not an 8 and that would put it at a 1959 J-45ADJ. What do you think?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

The information I have is that the adjustable bridge was first used in 1959 and was discontinued in the early 60's. My information may be incorrect, if that bridge is the original and my information is correct then yours would be 59 or early 60's. I have a 1959 and it has the adj. bridge I have seen a 1958 locally and it has a solid bridge. I checked my gibson history book but unfortunately I think that book is not accurate it shows a solid bridge for 1959 and I just had mine appraised for insurance and it is a 59.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

fredyfreeloader said:


> The information I have is that the adjustable bridge was first used in 1959 and was discontinued in the early 60's. My information may be incorrect, if that bridge is the original and my information is correct then yours would be 59 or early 60's. I have a 1959 and it has the adj. bridge I have seen a 1958 locally and it has a solid bridge. I checked my gibson history book but unfortunately I think that book is not accurate it shows a solid bridge for 1959 and I just had mine appraised for insurance and it is a 59.


Different sites and different info. The adjustable bridge was supposedly introduced in 1956 and then was an option. It's possible for a "59 to have a solid bridge. I think. The Southern Jumbo had parallelogram inlays so I think we can rule that out. Unless some has some different info I'm fairly confident that it's a 1959 J-45 with an optional adjustable bridge. Thanks for the info. Would you have a photo of yours? What was the appraisal?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

E-mail your pics to these guys to get an expert opinion...

The Twelfth Fret Guitarist's Pro Shop

...or...

Folkway Music -- Professional Instrument Repair, Fine Fretted Instruments, Custom Flat-Top Acoustics, Vintage and Fine Used Instruments


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

kibby said:


> Different sites and different info. The adjustable bridge was supposedly introduced in 1956 and then was an option. It's possible for a "59 to have a solid bridge. I think. The Southern Jumbo had parallelogram inlays so I think we can rule that out. Unless some has some different info I'm fairly confident that it's a 1959 J-45 with an optional adjustable bridge. Thanks for the info. Would you have a photo of yours? What was the appraisal?


For pics. look under vintage on GC for gibson 1959 J45, as for the appraisal, it was done by a insurance institute certified appraiser, retail value $4500.00, insurance value what ever they will pay but not less than retail. Just so Admin. does not get the idea that I am advertising this guitar for sale, it is not for sale nor will I answer any PM's regarding the sale of this guitar. There is nothing wrong with selling on GC I just don't have the time to answer questions, my company keeps me occupied full time.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks fredyfreeloader. This guitar for a 1959 has seen some rough use. Broken peg head, cracks in top, split bridge and serious pick wear at the sound hole. Not sure how you get pick wear underneath the first and sixth strings. Up stroke I guess. The guitar looks older than it is.

Thanks jimihendrix for the link. I may still contact them or Gibson's PR department but an accurate appraisal isn't necessary as I don't believe the present owner is interested in insurance. He is likely passing it on to another family member and just wanted me to go over it and try to cover up the poor glue job on the peg head. It needs a crack repair at the sound hole also. I'm not sure how I am going to approach the peghead coverup. Any teck advice would be helpful. Here are pics.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

kibby said:


> What's the possibility of a 1956 J-45 ADJ ????


0% due to adjustable bridge


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

fredyfreeloader. I did see your pics of that 1959 J-45. Very nice condition. Does the FON number on the neck block begin with the letter S? The S should indicate a 1959 manufacture.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 0% due to adjustable bridge


My info came from this site. Gibson J-45 guitar Gibson J45 guitar info Jumbo 45 flat top vintage 1942 to 1969It could be wrong. I know I've been wrong about certain information. Those are the pitfalls of the internet.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

kibby said:


> fredyfreeloader. I did see your pics of that 1959 J-45. Very nice condition. Does the FON number on the neck block begin with the letter S? The S should indicate a 1959 manufacture.


Yes it has an S thats one of the first things the appraiser looked for.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a nice guitar. It's too bad about allthe damage and 'not so nice' repair.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Some more online stuff: 
"Identify FONS from 1952 to 1961. These FON contain a letter (indicating year), batch number and instrument ranking, and can be searched through the Gibson website at no charge (see resources)." A FON is a Factory Order Number



Read more: How to Date Gibson Acoustic Guitars | eHow.com How to Date Gibson Acoustic Guitars | eHow.com


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## JohnnyCanuck (Feb 5, 2006)

Adj. bridges were a gimmick, quite a few people have changed them out to get a better sound, I would never mess with a vintage guitar. Mine is still going strong, it's a '59 and although I wish it had a fixed bridge, it would diminish the overall worth by doing that.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldn't swap out the adjustable bridge even on this guitar. But since I've started working on it and cleaned it up I've noticed another old break in the neck that was repaired well. I hadn't noticed age checking on the neck as was evident on all the other parts so assume the entire neck was refinished with the exception of the upper half of the top of the peg head. It had been glazed over with a lacquer of some type. There was also a major repair done to the back at the lower bout which included wood replacement and refinish so this guitar is never going to be a valuable collector's piece. A complete refinish would probably turn it into a nice guitar. But I won't be doing that either. Just a bit of a make over where needed. I will need to wait about two weeks for pick guard material to make a new truss rod cover. I could get a cover for about $8.00 plus $34.00 shipping so I opted to get a full sheet of material from the local music store for $20.00 and I'll just make my own and probably have enough for a couple of pick guards yet. I'll post some pics once it's done.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

JohnnyCanuck said:


> Adj. bridges were a gimmick, quite a few people have changed them out to get a better sound, I would never mess with a vintage guitar. Mine is still going strong, it's a '59 and although I wish it had a fixed bridge, it would diminish the overall worth by doing that.


Looks good for it's age. I agree . There has to be thousands of J-45's out there but not many with adjustable bridges. The value of that guitar will likely be in it's condition, originality, and rarity.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link, washburned. I mistook the letter S for an 8 and that was the reason for my confusion. I am pretty confident that it is a 1959 Gibson J-45ADJ. It's not critical but I like to know what I'm working on. In this case it's not much help because the neck has been refinished so it's not likely nitro cellulose anyway. It's going to be trial and error.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

*It's Done*

Leaving the repair area with a duller finish fits in with the rest of the guitar. I did a light misting with black over the damaged area and let it appear as a fade to dark brown in order to hide any indications of damage underneath. Idea was to not give it a new look. Strung it up with new strings. Strummed it a bit. Best sounding Gibson I've ever played. And those were all fixed bridges.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd say that is a very good repair/refinish of a guitar that looked like a POS when you first posted it. I hope the owners appreciate the work you did on this one.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks fredyfreeloader. Me too.


----------

